# UMASS Amherst Police Department - Deputy Chief



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

The University of Massachusetts Amherst invites applicants for the position of Deputy Chief of Police Operations. The individual appointed to this position works under the direction of the Chief of Police and is responsible for the administration and management of the University Police Department relative to the enforcement of laws of the community and safety of students, faculty, staff, and visitors. Supervises five Lieutenants, and (indirectly) 9 Sergeants, 46 patrol officers, and 12 dispatchers.

*Minimum Qualifications*
 · Bachelor's degree (or equivalent education and training) in criminal justice or related field (master's degree preferred) and graduation from an accredited police academy.
·  Must hold or be eligible to receive a valid license to carry firearms in Massachusetts.
· Demonstrated success in leadership positions in a police department, with at least five (5) years of supervisory experience at a command level. Demonstrated ability to organize, supervise, train, motivate, and evaluate assigned staff.
· Extensive training and experience in community policing and in police methods and investigative procedures. Knowledge of mandatory crime reporting laws/regulations and laws pertaining to juveniles and university students.
· Prior knowledge and experience in the COMPSTAT process in a university or municipal setting.
· Ability to assess law enforcement or other hazardous situations and determine an appropriate course of actionand to maintain a calm, courteous, objective, and conscientious attitude and demeanor in all situations.
· Experience in large scale special events planning and management.
· Extensive experience and training in dignitary protection.
· Must be an accomplished and high-energy professional who possesses strong spoken and written communication skills and has the capacity for analytical thinking and problem-solving, with particular emphasis on innovative abilities related to crime reduction.
· Personal characteristics that ensure effective working relationships with all segments of the university and the public, including a commitment to meeting the needs of the diverse academic, socioeconomic, cultural, disability, and ethnic backgrounds of the student, employee, and community populations.
· Prior experience in supervising and managing investigative components of a law enforcement agency, to include maintaining collaborative relationships with local, state and federal law enforcement.
· Extensive experience in mentoring subordinate personnel to higher performance.
· Experience working in a unionized environment preferred.
· Ability to maintain physical fitness appropriate to police work and have the ability to travel, and to work evenings and weekends as necessary.
*Hiring Salary: *Commensurate with skills and experience.
*Please submit a letter summarizing relevant experience, a resume, and the names of three references by February 12, 2013, in order to receive priority consideration; however, the search will remain open until the position is filled. *

Send application materials to: Lynne Grimaldi, Police Department, University of Massachusetts, 585 East Pleasant Street, Amherst, MA 01003-9600

The University of Massachusetts is an Affirmative Action/Equal Opportunity Employer. Women and members of minority groups are encouraged to apply.​


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I hope whomever gets the job is a decent, honorable, competent individual who has the rank and file as well as the department as a whole in mind and is not a self centered power hungry bully.


----------

